# Fungus Overload



## aquariumsandvivariums (Nov 17, 2014)

I have fungus taking over my vivarium (no animals yet, planning on adding a frog eventually!). Seeded with springtails and isopods, and the springtails are definitely breeding. I can see them all over. I haven't seen an isopod since adding them, but I haven't dug around too much. I also have fungus gnats, which I'm ok with for now, because I want them to help with this fungus problem! 

The fungus appears to be growing faster than my crew can handle, so my question is: should I add more of anything to boost populations? 

Also, I live in New England. Come springtime, could I add local isopods to it (if that would help), or will the humidity and lack of cold cycle be an issue? I'd like to save some money to get a fancier frog, and I have a hard time spending $10+$10 shipping on some bugs that I might be able to dig up in the back yard...


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

aquariumsandvivariums said:


> I have fungus taking over my vivarium (no animals yet, planning on adding a frog eventually!). Seeded with springtails and isopods, and the springtails are definitely breeding. I can see them all over. I haven't seen an isopod since adding them, but I haven't dug around too much. I also have fungus gnats, which I'm ok with for now, because I want them to help with this fungus problem!
> 
> The fungus appears to be growing faster than my crew can handle, so my question is: should I add more of anything to boost populations?
> 
> Also, I live in New England. Come springtime, could I add local isopods to it (if that would help), or will the humidity and lack of cold cycle be an issue? I'd like to save some money to get a fancier frog, and I have a hard time spending $10+$10 shipping on some bugs that I might be able to dig up in the back yard...


There are a few good threads on attempting to culture Armadillidiidae. IT has been stated that they can have issues adapting to the viv conditions. If you check around using Armadillidiidae as a key word you can find more info than i can type out here. 
As for the fungus if you put up some pics it would be helpful. What you consider a lot could be what happens to all new vivs. That is part of the reason many let the viv cycle for awhile before putting frogs in.


----------



## aquariumsandvivariums (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for the name--I'll do some research on them. I'm having trouble getting a good picture, it is basically small white dots in the soil (looks kind of like eggs, but its definitely a fungus). I've been cycling for a few months now, and I was hoping it would start to disappear, but it keeps spreading. Its not the typical stringy white mold most people have. 

I've found a few mentions of this, but not a lot of information. In my case, I didn't paint the sides of my viv, so I can see into the substrate. The white dots are now throughout the soil, on all 4 sides.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm. It looks like white mold from the photos,,,kinda. Pull some of it out and try spraying it with a 2:1 water Hydrogen peroxide mix and see if that removes it. You should have results within 24 hours. If that clears it out on your test batch then it is common white mold. If not I don't know.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/182082-mold.html

It looks pretty similar to the stuff posted in this thread. I used to remember the name but it's escaping me...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

It will all subside in time. 
Fungus/Mold is a normal occurrence in a viv.

It's not harmful to anything.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm a complete noobie, so I have nothing more than encouragement for you. It seems the general advice is to be patient and it will work itself out. That seems to be the hardest part of most hobbies... the waiting!  Super grateful for you that it wasn't "oh no! That must get torn out immediately!!"

And thank you for posting the pics, as I'm sure I'll be running into similar issues as soon as I get my substrate in.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

We've had something similar show up in many of our tanks. At first we were concerned, it is unsightly, But it has not negatively affected our frogs. Have not found a way to control it or get rid of it. I believe its a species of fungus, but not sure. It comes and goes.


----------



## aquariumsandvivariums (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I will keep waiting it out. I did some digging around and I did find a baby isopod, so they are breeding! Its also completely swarming with springtails, so hopefully they stay hungry. Since there's no animals in there, there isn't any leftover food or poop to eat so they can eat just mold


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah I wouldnt worry too much, mold is a natural decomposer that affects new tanks right away, very few molds are truly dangerous, it is literally everywhere on the planet lol i would almost be more concerned if my tanks never molded, but mold usually goes away on its own. Believe it or not mold that grows on peanuts can be quite deadly lol but the common variety white stuff is almost healthy for an environment.


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Wusserton said:


> Yeah I wouldnt worry too much, mold is a natural decomposer that affects new tanks right away, very few molds are truly dangerous, it is literally everywhere on the planet lol i would almost be more concerned if my tanks never molded, but mold usually goes away on its own. Believe it or not mold that grows on peanuts can be quite deadly lol but the common variety white stuff is almost healthy for an environment.


This!

It doesn't look like any harmful kind of mycelium. Purple, red, black.... Those are kinds you want to avoid (I mean, it's dangerous to us, I can only assume it would be dangerous to frogs!). 

It actually looks like it may sprout a mushroom, lol.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Xylem said:


> This!
> 
> It doesn't look like any harmful kind of mycelium. Purple, red, black.... Those are kinds you want to avoid (I mean, it's dangerous to us, I can only assume it would be dangerous to frogs!).
> 
> It actually looks like it may sprout a mushroom, lol.


Lol thats what I was thinking, I get mushrooms from time to time and have had some real beauties but they never stay! :/


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Wusserton said:


> Lol thats what I was thinking, I get mushrooms from time to time and have had some real beauties but they never stay! :/


Yep, that's the lifespan of a mushroom! They sprout up, spit spores everywhere, then die. But there's a big ol' chunk of mycelium underground that may, if it continues to receive nutrients, sprout up new ones again.

If you want, you can dig down there and get the mycelium out.... Break it up, mix it with more of whatever substrate you're using (It's obviously working) and put it back. It'll colonize the substrate all over and sprout up new mushrooms in a couple months!

I hunted edible mushrooms quite a bit when I lived in Washington. I'm a treasure trove of mushroom knowledge 

[edit] Do you have any pictures of said mushrooms?


----------



## Scoobs40 (Jan 25, 2015)

Add a bunch of rolly polly pill bugs you find under rocks and logs. They do my terrariums great. At least I believe they are beneficial.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Xylem said:


> Yep, that's the lifespan of a mushroom! They sprout up, spit spores everywhere, then die. But there's a big ol' chunk of mycelium underground that may, if it continues to receive nutrients, sprout up new ones again.
> 
> If you want, you can dig down there and get the mycelium out.... Break it up, mix it with more of whatever substrate you're using (It's obviously working) and put it back. It'll colonize the substrate all over and sprout up new mushrooms in a couple months!
> 
> ...



I rarely take pictures of the mushrooms, mostly because I am unsuccessful in convincing my wife that we need a high end digital camera and so I am forced to snap subpar pics using my cell phone ...I am making progress on the high end camera issue with my wife though lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

I have the exact same fungus growing in my tank. So glad I searched this and found its ok.


----------

